# Wraparound care



## ThomasK

While discussing the /careful/ concept, we arrived at the Italian word* badante, *someone like some kind of a "watcher" apparently, who is staying around, taking care of the patient. We have "*mantelzorger*" in Dutch, literally a _coat-care_r, and I have heard and read about *wraparound care *in the US, when people at home take care of the patient... 

Any specific word in your language?


----------



## Dymn

I guess this would be _cuidador_ in Catalan/Spanish, from _cuidar _"to take care, to look after".


----------



## Awwal12

In Russian it's сиделка "sidélka" - ~"sitress".


----------



## jazyk

Dymn said:


> I guess this would be _cuidador_ in Catalan/Spanish, from _cuidar _"to take care, to look after".


Also Portuguese.


----------



## ThomasK

Awwal12 said:


> In Russian it's сиделка "sidélka" - ~"sitress".


 But then only for ladies, I guess. OUr word is "unisex", but I suppose those peopl ar often women., though certainly not always.


----------



## merquiades

Dymn said:


> I guess this would be _cuidador_ in Catalan/Spanish, from _cuidar _"to take care, to look after".





jazyk said:


> Also Portuguese.


Right. This is a *caregiver* in English


----------



## ThomasK

@merquiades: I guess you would not use "wraparound care" then. Or would you?


----------



## merquiades

ThomasK said:


> @merquiades: I guess you would not use "wraparound care" then. Or would you?


I have never heard of it before and wouldn't be able to guess it.  "Wrap around" is what you do with a blanket when you're cold or with a towel when you get out of a swimming pool.  I have seen it used as an adjective with clothes:  A wrap-around skirt.  You wrap it around you.  But since I know really nothing about hospital care, maybe this a widely used term in medical jargon and I just have never heard it.... 
A "caregiver" is a job everyone would know.  You can say "caregiving" too as the name of the job.  Then of course, "care" for the sick, the handicapped, the elderly.


----------



## ThomasK

Wait a sec: a _mantelzorger _(coat-carer) is not a professional nurse; it is a relative in general who takes care of the patient about all day long, only doing basically non-medical things. Do we mean the same?


----------



## merquiades

ThomasK said:


> Wait a sec: a _mantelzorger _(coat-carer) is not a professional nurse; it is a relative in general who takes care of the patient about all day long, only doing basically non-medical things. Do we mean the same?


Maybe not.  Caregiver could be both a professional nurse, but also a relative who takes care of the patient all day long.


----------



## ThomasK

I see. So in some cases "caregiver" is a synonym of "nurse" then? [I won't be going on (ranting), rest assured…]


----------



## merquiades

ThomasK said:


> I see. So in some cases "caregiver" is a synonym of "nurse" then? [I won't be going on (ranting), rest assured…]


The thing is _nurse_ just might give the impression it is a smiling, caring woman dressed in white who is good with patients but maybe didn't have a formal education or has just a license.  She is clearly not the doctor and not in charge.  _Caregiver_ is so generic it gives none of those preconceived notions.  The emphasis is on the care and not the person who gives it.  So caregiver is good for a politically correct world.


----------



## ThomasK

Really? "Nurse" can sound condescending or something the like then? Good heavens!!!


----------



## merquiades

ThomasK said:


> Really? "Nurse" can sound condescending or something the like then? Good heavens!!!


No, not always, for some people perhaps.  Caregiver just erases all ambiguity


----------



## ThomasK

OK, thanks for this kind of information!


----------



## Stoggler

Caregiver isn’t a term used much in Britain (not in my experience).  It would be understood though, but it’s not something heard/seen much here.

Wraparound care on the other hand would just be met with blank looks!


----------



## marrish

Stoggler said:


> Wraparound care on the other hand would just be met with blank looks!





ThomasK said:


> a _mantelzorger _(coat-carer) is not a professional nurse; it is a relative in general who takes care of the patient about all day long, only doing basically non-medical things. Do we mean the same?


Perhaps you meant ''all-round care''?
I think the Dutch compound noun 'mantelzorger' (very funny!) corresponds to the English 'carer' who can be a relation or a professional.

The 'caregiver' you've been talking about I think can be compared to 'zorgverlener/-verstrekker' in Dutch, which signifies any medical and paramedical professional (doctor, nurse, psychologist, physiotherapist etc.)


----------



## nimak

*Macedonian*

If we talk about *caregiver *- _a family member or paid helper who regularly looks after a child or a sick, elderly, or disabled person_ (Google definition), in Macedonian it is:

*негувателка* (neguvátelka) _fem_.; *негувател* (negúvatel) _masc_.
And it is also used for a kindergarten teacher, or a nurse.

Caregiver in:

*Serbian*:
*negovateljica *_fem_.; *negovatelj *_masc_.

*Croatian*:
*njegovateljica *_fem_.; *njegovatelj *_masc_.

*Slovenian*:
*negovalka *_fem_.; *negovalec *_masc_.


----------



## ThomasK

I wondered about the root of your word and Google T suggests _старател _for the person, _грижа _for care. Could you comment on your word (and its root) and these... Thanks a lot! (Is there a link with feeding? That is what Google T seems to suggest!)


----------



## nimak

ThomasK said:


> I wondered about the root of your word and Google T suggests _старател _for the person, _грижа _for care. Could you comment on your word (and its root) and these... Thanks a lot! (Is there a link with feeding? That is what Google T seems to suggest!)


Google translate is often wrong or gives only one meaning, when translates in Macedonian.

The root of the words above is *нега* / *nega* / *njega* _fem. "care", "nursing", "nurture"_.

The word *грижа* / *griža* _fem._ in Macedonian means _"care", "worry", "concern"_. Depending of the context it may mean "_to care about someone/something_", or to "_worry about something/someone_". In Serbian and Croatian, among the other meanings, it means that too, but they don't use it often.

The word for a person *старател* (staratel) / *старатељ */ *staratelj *_masc._ in Macedonian, Serbian and Croatian means _"guardian", "trustee", "tutor", "custodian"_. For its root and etymology see this.

All of these words, in some way, have similar meanings.


----------



## ThomasK

Of course, also in other languages. I noticed that "to charge" in English was often translated the wrong way in Dutch. But it is becoming better and it allows us to understand. 

But I guess the ambiguity of /griza/ might have historical roots. Care/ taking care of someone leads to worries (zorg/zorgen voor X leads to _zorgen_). 

But are we sure whether we mean the same thing? wraparound care is not professional, not for example imposed, generally not paid. When I read your translations, they seem to be fairly judicial by nature...


----------



## nimak

@ThomasK In Macedonian *грижа* (griža) and *нега* (nega) are used for both situations: for a not paid family member, but also for a paid helper (professional or not). That's why I thought that "caregiver" is more close to it, rather than "wraparound care".


----------



## ThomasK

I think I see... But then there is no specific word (metaphor) to refer to a person giving "non-professional but warm care", is there? Of course I do not mean to imply that one is better than the other!


----------

